# Smart’s convertible pickup concept turns heads in Detroit



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it. It might just have a place here after all. Smart looking and electric. Best from them so far. They are getting better.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute. Looks like it's aimed at kids and younger women. Definitely out for soccer moms, working men (in the U.S. - probably will hold more general appeal in Europe). 

At least it's not ugly!

Nothing at all wrong with that, it helps move the ball forward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, Excellent for the younger crowd, not kids. I see it as a young couples car. Bang around town and to the movies and to the park quick groceries and to work and back. Then out for a nice ride on the bike at the river or local bike trail or just around.


----------

